# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  3 سوال حیاتی به منظور استارت کنکور برای اولین و آخرین بار

## Penintent

سلام دوستان عزیزم...

از الان میخوام استارتم رو بزنم و برای کنکور بعدی(95)آماده بشم....من صفر صفر نیستم اما من میخوام از صفر شروع کنم!(معدل کتبی سوم17:05) - رشته تجربی :Y (630): 

یه سری  سوال دارم دوستان،ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید...

1- برای تابستان چه کار کنم و چه درس هایی رو مطالعه کنم؟
2-نیازی هست که در آزمون های آزمایشی تابستان شرکت کنم؟
3-اگه از مهر قدم به قدم با آزمونای قلم چی پیش بیام میتونم به به رتبه خوب برسم یا نه؟(در صورتی که تو بعضی درسا واقعا صفر مطلق هستم!مثل ریاضی و فیزیک

----------


## joozef

1- برای تابستون سعی کن کل اختصاصی دوم و سوم رو جمع کنی + عربی  
2- آزمونای تابستون به درد نمیخوره و فقط برای سرکیسه کردنه. خودت بخون با اراده قوی ...  
3- اگه کاملا منطبق باهاش جلو بری آره میشه. باید به برنامش اعتماد کامل کنی.

----------


## Penintent

مرسی....

یعنی حتی اگه توی درسی خیلی ضعیف هم باشی،اگه از مهر با برنامه کانون بری جلو میتونی موفق بشی دیگه؟

----------


## Prison Break

1 - اختصاصی های دوم و سوم  در اولویت بعد عربی و بعد عمومی های پایه در صورت اضافه اومدن وقت دروسی مثل زیست پیش ، پیش خوانی شه

2 - بله برای داشتن برنامه بهتره شرکت کنی یا حتی اگر شرکت هم نمی کنی سعی کن برنامش رو اجرا کنی چون نداشتن برنامه باعث بی انگیزگی و آشفتگی می شه و کیفیت هم میاره پایین. پس سعی کن حتما از روی برنامه قلم چی بخونی و ترجیحا شرکت کنی در ازمون هاش

3 - بله به راحتی میشه به شرطی که روند رو به رشد و مثبتی داشته باشید. نه اینکه مثلا یه ازمون بخونید یه ازمون نه. باید روند مثبت داشته باشید تا موفق شید.


واسه دروس ریاضی فیزیک ترجیحا معلم بگیرید و یا اگه می تونید و حوصله خوندن از روی کتاب رو دارید واسه فیزیک گاج خاکستری و ریاضی کوله پشتی یا خیلی سبز تهیه کنید

----------


## Penintent

دوستان نظرتون در مورد این طرح چیه؟
تو تابستون تقریبا فقط زیست/شیمی/en/دینی کار کنم! قشنگ اینا رو قوی کنم!!
؟؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> دوستان نظرتون در مورد این طرح چیه؟
> تو تابستون تقریبا فقط زیست/شیمی/en/دینی کار کنم! قشنگ اینا رو قوی کنم!!
> ؟؟


نه دادا
شما که میگی تو فیزیک و ریاضی صفر مطلق هستی باید حتماً اونا رو کار کنی!
با داشتن برنامه خوب میتونی همشو قوی کنی.

----------


## Penintent

خب متوجه ام!
ولی منظورم اینه که 3ماهه تابستون رو روی زیست/شیمی/en/دینی کار کنم!به خصوص زیست و شیمی
اینا رو نسبتا قوی کار کنم که یه یه بار خیلی سنگینی هست،بعدش برای از مهر به بعد دیگه انگاری خیلی سبک تری دیگه چون اینا رو حداقل خوندی....در این صورت برای از مهر به بعد چون اینا رو خوندی دیگه وقت خیلی کم تری براشون میذاری!پس  وقت بیشتری هم برای ریاضی و فیزیک میمونه! درسته؟

----------


## alishendi

> خب متوجه ام!
> ولی منظورم اینه که 3ماهه تابستون رو روی زیست/شیمی/en/دینی کار کنم!به خصوص زیست و شیمی
> اینا رو نسبتا قوی کار کنم که یه یه بار خیلی سنگینی هست،بعدش برای از مهر به بعد دیگه انگاری خیلی سبک تری دیگه چون اینا رو حداقل خوندی....در این صورت برای از مهر به بعد چون اینا رو خوندی دیگه وقت خیلی کم تری براشون میذاری!پس  وقت بیشتری هم برای ریاضی و فیزیک میمونه! درسته؟


نه خیر . دینی و زیست رو از مهر شروع کنی بهتره . مخصوصا دینی که اصلا نخون تو تابستون (مگر اینکه آزمون شرکت کنی و دینی سوم رومجبور باشی ) تابستان فرصت پیشروی در اختصاصی هاست . فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی رو تو تابستون تموم کنی هفتاد و پنج درصد کار رو انجام دادی .

----------


## Prison Break

دینی و زبان  چیزی ندارن سر جمع تو 15 روز میشه تمومشون کرد 

وقت اصلیت باید برای اختصاصی ها باشه. 75% کارت در تابستون روی دروس اختصاصی باشه بخصوص شیمی و زیست و 25% هم عمومی.

عمومی هم کار کن اما کمتر. به نظرم با همون برنامه قلم چی بخون بهتره...

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان عزیزم...من در سال گذشته که گذشت بنا به دلایل بسیاری که واقعا خیلی مانع پیشرفت و تحصیل من شدند و  نتوانستم به نحوی که باید و شاید از زمان استفاده رو ببرم و برای کنکور آماده بشم...
> اما
> از الان میخوام استارتم رو بزنم و برای کنکور بعدی(95)آماده بشم....من صفر صفر نیستم اما من میخوام از صفر شروع کنم!(معدل کتبی سوم17:05) - رشته تجربی
> 
> یه سری  سوال دارم دوستان،ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید...
> 
> 1- برای تابستان چه کار کنم و چه درس هایی رو مطالعه کنم؟
> 2-نیازی هست که در آزمون های آزمایشی تابستان شرکت کنم؟
> 3-اگه از مهر قدم به قدم با آزمونای قلم چی پیش بیام میتونم به به رتبه خوب برسم یا نه؟(در صورتی که تو بعضی درسا واقعا صفر مطلق هستم!مثل ریاضی و فیزیک


همه درسات چه عمومی چه اختصاصی رو با هم پیش ببر یه تعدادشو نذاز واسه بعد ضرر میکنی
ازمون هم اگه درس خوندی و شرایطشو داری بنویس

----------


## Sky98

> همه درسات چه عمومی چه اختصاصی رو با هم پیش ببر یه تعدادشو نذاز واسه بعد ضرر میکنی
> ازمون هم اگه درس خوندی و شرایطشو داری بنویس


اگه تخصصی خیلی ضعیفه
با خوندن عمومیا ضررمیکنه
باید تخصصیا رو ب یه سطح قابل قبول برسونه

----------


## Penintent

> اگه تخصصی خیلی ضعیفه
> با خوندن عمومیا ضررمیکنه
> باید تخصصیا رو ب یه سطح قابل قبول برسونه


بله با این موافق هستم که باید حتما اختصاصی ها به یک سطح حداقلی برسن و بعد...بله 100%  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## artim

> اگه تخصصی خیلی ضعیفه
> با خوندن عمومیا ضررمیکنه
> باید تخصصیا رو ب یه سطح قابل قبول برسونه



درسته اما خوندن فقط اختصاصی یا عمومی در کل تابستون اشتباهه با هم باید خونده بشه و درسای ضعیف تر اولویت دارن

----------


## Sky98

> درسته اما خوندن فقط اختصاصی یا عمومی در کل تابستون اشتباهه با هم باید خونده بشه و درسای ضعیف تر اولویت دارن


بله حرف شما درست
خوندن تنها دروس تخصصی خیلی خسته کننده است اما پیش بردن تخصصی و عمومی باهم برا کسی که میگه تو بعضی درسا صفرم,کار اشتباهیه
---------
ما اینجا نظرات خودمون رو بر  اساس اون چیزی که برای خودمون جواب داده و جواب میده منویسیم
یکی میگه عمومی تو2ماه جمع میشه اما برا یک نفر دیگه این کار نشدنیه
این اقا مهدیار هم باید تمام نظرات رو بخونه و براساس اون چیزی که براش قابل قبول تر و منطقی تر هست پیش بره

----------


## artim

> بله حرف شما درست
> خوندن تنها دروس تخصصی خیلی خسته کننده است اما پیش بردن تخصصی و عمومی باهم برا کسی که میگه تو بعضی درسا صفرم,کار اشتباهیه
> ---------
> ما اینجا نظرات خودمون رو بر  اساس اون چیزی که برای خودمون جواب داده و جواب میده منویسیم
> یکی میگه عمومی تو2ماه جمع میشه اما برا یک نفر دیگه این کار نشدنیه
> این اقا مهدیار هم باید تمام نظرات رو بخونه و براساس اون چیزی که براش قابل قبول تر و منطقی تر هست پیش بره


بله. اما من با توجه به کارهایی که داوطلب ها انجام میدن و نتیجه نگرفتن گفتم
شما درست میگی

----------


## fateme.tehran

دوست عزیز سلام...تابستون پایه رو تموم کن...با آزمونای قلم چی پیش بری واقعا عالیه...معدلتم نگران کننده نیس...برو شروع کن

----------


## Sky98

> بله. اما من با توجه به کارهایی که داوطلب ها انجام میدن و نتیجه نگرفتن گفتم
> شما درست میگی


اگه کلی حساب کنین ,حق با شماست
اما یکی تو مدرسه ما رتبه اش شد400 دینی و ادبیات رو تو1ماه جمع کرد
دوست خودمم رتبه اش شد600 اما بیشتر تمرکزش رو عمومی بود چون خیلی ضعیف بود(از سال سوم رو عمومی مخصوصا زبان و دینی کار میکرد)
(یه فرمول برا تمام مسایل جواب نمیده)

----------


## Mersad95

دوستان منم سوال این آقارو داشتم فقط الان ریاضی داغونم درسنامه خوبم ندارم نمیفهمم اصلا پایم ضعیفه ولی زیست شیمیم تو کانون 80 70 میپرخه فقط ریاضی همیشه 5 درصد یا 7 درصد چیکار کنم برم دی وی دی بخرم یا کتاب خوب سراغ دارید که مفهومی گفته باشه ادم بفهمه معرفی کنید ممنون.

----------


## Penintent

up
بچه های دیگه نظری ندارن؟

----------


## m.l.s

> سلام دوستان عزیزم...من در سال گذشته که گذشت بنا به دلایل بسیاری که واقعا خیلی مانع پیشرفت و تحصیل من شدند و  نتوانستم به نحوی که باید و شاید از زمان استفاده رو ببرم و برای کنکور آماده بشم...
> اما
> از الان میخوام استارتم رو بزنم و برای کنکور بعدی(95)آماده بشم....من صفر صفر نیستم اما من میخوام از صفر شروع کنم!(معدل کتبی سوم17:05) - رشته تجربی
> 
> یه سری  سوال دارم دوستان،ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید...
> 
> 1- برای تابستان چه کار کنم و چه درس هایی رو مطالعه کنم؟
> 2-نیازی هست که در آزمون های آزمایشی تابستان شرکت کنم؟
> 3-اگه از مهر قدم به قدم با آزمونای قلم چی پیش بیام میتونم به به رتبه خوب برسم یا نه؟(در صورتی که تو بعضی درسا واقعا صفر مطلق هستم!مثل ریاضی و فیزیک



تابستون اولویت با درسای پایست حسابی قویشون کن
نیار که نیست ولی اگه بری خیلی بهتره مخصوصا برا شما که فارغ التحصیلی
معلومه که میشه
به خودت قول بده که تمام تلاشتو کنی و درگیر حواشی نشی
بهت قول میدم به هر چی که میخوای برسی
موفق باشی

----------


## yaghma

> سلام دوستان عزیزم...من در سال گذشته که گذشت بنا به دلایل بسیاری که واقعا خیلی مانع پیشرفت و تحصیل من شدند و  نتوانستم به نحوی که باید و شاید از زمان استفاده رو ببرم و برای کنکور آماده بشم...
> اما
> از الان میخوام استارتم رو بزنم و برای کنکور بعدی(95)آماده بشم....من صفر صفر نیستم اما من میخوام از صفر شروع کنم!(معدل کتبی سوم17:05) - رشته تجربی
> 
> یه سری  سوال دارم دوستان،ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید...
> 
> 1- برای تابستان چه کار کنم و چه درس هایی رو مطالعه کنم؟
> 2-نیازی هست که در آزمون های آزمایشی تابستان شرکت کنم؟
> 3-اگه از مهر قدم به قدم با آزمونای قلم چی پیش بیام میتونم به به رتبه خوب برسم یا نه؟(در صورتی که تو بعضی درسا واقعا صفر مطلق هستم!مثل ریاضی و فیزیک


*1.مطالعه دروس پایه+ شناسایی نقاط ضعف (برای هم سطح کردن با سایر دروس)
2.اگر شرایطش رو دارید چراکه نه , ولی ضروری نیست.
3.قطعا , فقط سعی کنین از برنامه عقب نیفتین .*

----------


## Nikolas

داداش به نظرم اگه روحیه ی درس خوندنت بالاس از الان شروع کن ولی سعی کن زیاده روی نکنی برنامتو سبک انتخاب کن کم کم زیادش کن من اول بار طمع داشتم همون اول 10 ساعت الان دیگه به مرز دیوونگی رسیدم...
آزمون آزمایشی تابستون هم نیاز نیس به درد نمی خوره ولی برای مهر به بعد چون شما مدرسه نمیری اگه می تونی به برنامه آزمون هر هفته برسی برو ثبت نام وگرنه باز مثه من میشی هر آزمون یه خورده عقب میوفتی یا با اعصاب خورد و ناامید از آزمون برمیگردی...ولی برنامه های آزمونا خیلی مسخرس واقعا میگم ولی هرجور می دونید خودتون...

یه چیزم بگم بهت ک کنکور واقعا هیچی نیس حالا شاید خیلیا مخالف باشن ولی واقعا هیچی نیس اینقد تبلیغاتو و هزاران چیز دیگه باعث شده یه غول از کنکور بسازیم...از الان اگه می خوای بخونی برا تک رقمی بخون نه برا یه رتبه زیر 5000 یا زیر 1000 ...
تابستونم درستو بخون ولی درکنارش سعی کن ذهن و حافظتو تقویت کنی چون بعدا وقت نمیشه واقعا خیلی تاثیر داره خیلی بعدا میفهمی...تمرکزم چیز مهمیه ک می تونی تو تابستون روش کارکنی 
نرم افزارای خیلی زیادی هستن میتونی ازشون استفاده کنی مثه DR Kawashima 1,2 و ....

همین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Penintent

> داداش به نظرم اگه روحیه ی درس خوندنت بالاس از الان شروع کن ولی سعی کن زیاده روی نکنی برنامتو سبک انتخاب کن کم کم زیادش کن من اول بار طمع داشتم همون اول 10 ساعت الان دیگه به مرز دیوونگی رسیدم...
> آزمون آزمایشی تابستون هم نیاز نیس به درد نمی خوره ولی برای مهر به بعد چون شما مدرسه نمیری اگه می تونی به برنامه آزمون هر هفته برسی برو ثبت نام وگرنه باز مثه من میشی هر آزمون یه خورده عقب میوفتی یا با اعصاب خورد و ناامید از آزمون برمیگردی...ولی برنامه های آزمونا خیلی مسخرس واقعا میگم ولی هرجور می دونید خودتون...
> 
> یه چیزم بگم بهت ک کنکور واقعا هیچی نیس حالا شاید خیلیا مخالف باشن ولی واقعا هیچی نیس اینقد تبلیغاتو و هزاران چیز دیگه باعث شده یه غول از کنکور بسازیم...از الان اگه می خوای بخونی برا تک رقمی بخون نه برا یه رتبه زیر 5000 یا زیر 1000 ...
> تابستونم درستو بخون ولی درکنارش سعی کن ذهن و حافظتو تقویت کنی چون بعدا وقت نمیشه واقعا خیلی تاثیر داره خیلی بعدا میفهمی...تمرکزم چیز مهمیه ک می تونی تو تابستون روش کارکنی 
> نرم افزارای خیلی زیادی هستن میتونی ازشون استفاده کنی مثه DR Kawashima 1,2 و ....
> 
> همین


تشکر داداش گلم....مفید بود :Y (467):

----------


## kasra94

> سلام دوستان عزیزم...
> 
> از الان میخوام استارتم رو بزنم و برای کنکور بعدی(95)آماده بشم....من صفر صفر نیستم اما من میخوام از صفر شروع کنم!(معدل کتبی سوم17:05) - رشته تجربی
> 
> یه سری  سوال دارم دوستان،ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید...
> 
> 1- برای تابستان چه کار کنم و چه درس هایی رو مطالعه کنم؟
> 2-نیازی هست که در آزمون های آزمایشی تابستان شرکت کنم؟
> 3-اگه از مهر قدم به قدم با آزمونای قلم چی پیش بیام میتونم به به رتبه خوب برسم یا نه؟(در صورتی که تو بعضی درسا واقعا صفر مطلق هستم!مثل ریاضی و فیزیک


1-برای تابستون حتما اختصاصی پایرو تموم کن...عمومی اگر خواستی بخونی عربی و زبان بخون با قرابت معنایی ادبیات
2-به نظرم نیاز نیست چون تابستون فشار زیاد بیاری تو سال خسته میشی
3-برنامه قلمچی در یک کلام فوق العادست اگر بتونی خودتو باهاش هماهنگ کنی معرکست

----------

